# Curious



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone shot or saw any coyotes during last weeks deer season. Thanks!


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saw three piles of scat in the wnf Athens and a deer kill site


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

My dad shot two on Tuesday. One in am one in pm. I passed one on Tuesday. I was concentrating more on the two deer it was pushing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I only saw two all week, no shot opportunities, did video one of them.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Last year I saw 3 and this year none.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Saw one in Auglaize county on Monday morning. I would've shot him if there was better light.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

2 coyotes and a nice size fox for me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> 2 coyotes and a nice size fox for me
> 
> 
> Is it legal yo shoot a fox during gun season?


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Saw 2 bowhunting on the 4th of Nov. and had 3 on cam the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Buddy was hunting Hocking Hills. Dropped a doe and let it sit due to others hunting near him. Within 25mins a coyote was on the deer eating. His shot on the 'yote hit a branch. We had 4-5 howling/yipping one evening across the valley near Cutler.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

One dead and one hauling a**, shot 1 while in my treestand in the morning then another about ran me over in the evening while setting on a logpile. Boy, they were yellow as can be, almost looked like a husky but different color, pretty though. Mike


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope plus I do not have a fur bearers permit


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> Nope plus I do not have a fur bearers permit
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do not need a fur bears permit to shoot coyotes. Open season on them, no bag limits.

We saw two in two days, no shot opportunities on either 

I shot a buck on Nov 8, he ran maybe 50 yards & stood there. I watched him for close to 5 minutes & began to wonder if I made a bad shot. He finally went behind a group of trees, so I began climbing down from my stand. I saw what I thought was another deer headed to where I last saw him. I finally see him go up a small ravine & hear a crash. 

I go & find my arrow & it has blood on it & see blood on the ground. I thought well I will let him alone & head back to the cabin to drop off my gear & wait for my father-in-law. We head out to recover the deer and find him right away. We walk up to him & there is fur everywhere. WTF? turns out that what I thought was another deer was a friggin coyote!! The time from shot to recovery was 45 minutes. That yote was on that deer within a minute of me shooting it. I think that is why the deer was standing there for so long, he saw that yote & knew he was toast.

We dress the deer & we can hear the yote yipping in the distance, so he was still watching that deer and waiting for us to leave.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have yet to see any coyotes while out hunting! I've hunted deer, rabbits, and squirrel for 20 years! I've seen 2 foxes and plenty of turkey over the years and 1 bobcat last year(only 20 feet away), but never a coyote! I've seen their tracks in the snow before plenty of times.

I mostly hunt public hunting areas in NE Ohio though.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw 1 coyote opening weekend of archery, and two last years gun season, no shots at any, to far or moving fast. May try the call this winter back there. Have some buckshot to use up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Go to YouTube and search "coyote hunting 6 pack" Pretty impressive


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

